# Interzoo 2014 - Tropica Scapes



## madlan (3 Jun 2014)

I took a few mobile phone (excuse the quality) snaps while at the Tropica stand - very nice scapes:


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Jun 2014)

I think several of them are published on youtube. But watching them in a flesh should be very cool.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Jun 2014)

All very nice but the first is the standout scape for me...any idea who the creator is?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Jun 2014)

If i'm not mistaken the first one is layout 96 by Adrie Baumann, check tratropica channel on youtube.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## tim (3 Jun 2014)

Nothing wrong with the quality of those pics madlan, stunning scapes, thanks for sharing.


----------



## madlan (3 Jun 2014)

Alexander is correct:


----------



## Alastair (4 Jun 2014)

madlan said:


> Alexander is correct:



Allan what tank was this one, ive never seen it before 
Edit ive just found it

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madlan (4 Jun 2014)

They were all IHM MÜLLER

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jun 2014)

Thanks for that Alexander...no surprises there then...Nice video madlan, thanks for tracking it down. I particularly like how he's uses the minimum hardscape to create depth and perspective whilst at the same time allowing space for the plants to grow and become the star of the show.


----------



## madlan (5 Jun 2014)

Some closer shots:


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Jun 2014)

All of these tanks were stunning in excellent condition. George, Audrie, Gregorie and the Tropica team did excellent work. Hats off to Mick from Tropica who maintained all of this. Beautiful, the best booth from the expo with all the competition too. There were at least 70 planted tanks around the show most of them built by pro scapers. So beeibg the best from all is a real achievment!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (20 Jun 2014)

+1 on best booth. And far above in honest opinion. I would give eheim the second


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (20 Jun 2014)

BTW, you can watch more video about Interzoo 2014 on youtube channel DefiniteAquascapeTV - I've enjoyed first three parts in the series, they're about Tropica stand.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Jun 2014)

Picture number 4 have a large moss wall (spiky or it seems). Very good and not an easy task to mantain  ... well... obviously that all scapes are very good.


----------

